# ImageConverter Plus: nerviger Kontext Menü Eintrag



## Poempel (14. November 2011)

*ImageConverter Plus: nerviger Kontext Menü Eintrag*

Ich habe irgendwann mal den ImageConverter Plus installiert. Nachdem ich merkte das das Programm nicht das war was ich gesucht hatte habe ich es deinstalliert. So weit so gut. 

Seitdem habe ich einen Kontext Menü Eintrag, aber nur wenn ich einen Rechtsklick auf Ordner mache (nicht wenn ich das bei Bildern mache ).

Ich hoffe ihr habt Ideen wie ich das wieder weg bekomme. 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## onslaught (14. November 2011)

*AW: ImageConverter Plus: nerviger Kontext Menü Eintrag*

Schlampig programierte uninstall exen hinterlassen solchen Datenmüll schon mal. Schon die Registry gesäubert mit CC Cleaner ?
Wie hast dus runter geschmissen ? Über die Syssteuerung/Software oder mit der mitgelieferten Uninstall ?


----------



## mattinator (14. November 2011)

*AW: ImageConverter Plus: nerviger Kontext Menü Eintrag*

Oder mit Regedit selbst Hand anlegen. Der entsprechende Schlüssel sollte unter HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\ContextMenuHandlers zu finden sein.


----------



## Poempel (14. November 2011)

*AW: ImageConverter Plus: nerviger Kontext Menü Eintrag*



onslaught schrieb:


> Schlampig programierte uninstall exen  hinterlassen solchen Datenmüll schon mal. Schon die Registry gesäubert  mit CC Cleaner ?
> Wie hast dus runter geschmissen ? Über die Syssteuerung/Software oder mit der mitgelieferten Uninstall ?


 
Ich hab das mit Wise Registry Cleaner gemacht.
Gelöscht habe ich es über die Systemsteuerung.




mattinator schrieb:


> Oder mit Regedit selbst Hand anlegen. Der entsprechende Schlüssel sollte unter HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\ zu finden sein.


 
Bei mir gibts den Ordner unter HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\ShellEx\. Ist das der richtige Pfad?
Dort steht nichts mit ImageConverter


----------



## mattinator (14. November 2011)

*AW: ImageConverter Plus: nerviger Kontext Menü Eintrag*



Poempel schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts den Ordner unter HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\ShellEx\. Ist das der richtige Pfad?
> Dort steht nichts mit ImageConverter


 
Könnte der CnvShell-Eintrag sein (cnvshell - Google-Suche). Kannst den Key ja mal zur Sicherheit exportieren, löschen und Rechner neu starten. Wenn's das nicht war, einfach wieder importieren (kaputt geht dabei nicht's, ist ja eh nur das Kontextmenü). Btw., ich habe den Eintrag in meinem Windows 7 nicht, ist also auf jeden Fall eine Erweiterung.


----------



## onslaught (15. November 2011)

*AW: ImageConverter Plus: nerviger Kontext Menü Eintrag*

Denke schon daß es die Cnv-Shell Extension ist. mattinator hat die richtige Vorgehensweise gut beschrieben. btw für was so ein (share ware) Programm ? Batchconvertierung beherrschen nahezu ALLE Grafikprograme, auch die guten kostenlosen wie Irfan, Photofiltre, Gimp usw.


----------



## Poempel (15. November 2011)

*AW: ImageConverter Plus: nerviger Kontext Menü Eintrag*

Danke an mattinator: hat geklappt!!! 

@ onslaught: Ich habe keine Ahnung mehr was ich da machen wollte...  Es war auf jedenfall irgendwas spezielles was GIMP und ImageConverter eben auch nicht konnte.

Naja wie auch immer ich bin froh dass das weg ist.


----------



## mattinator (15. November 2011)

*AW: ImageConverter Plus: nerviger Kontext Menü Eintrag*

Wenn Du noch mehr aufräumen willst, kannst Du auf der Platte C: noch nach cnvshell.dll (und ggf. weiteren Dateien mit demselben Änderungsdatum) suchen und löschen (vorsichtshalber besser erstmal in den Papierkorb).


----------



## Poempel (15. November 2011)

*AW: ImageConverter Plus: nerviger Kontext Menü Eintrag*

Ich habe die cnvshell.dll noch gelöscht. 

Weitere Dateien von dem Programm finde ich nicht.


----------

